# Browser compatibility problem



## roshanie (Dec 26, 2007)

The following web page http://pathology.50webs.com/staff.html i designed appears correctly only in opera and firefox.IN others as internet explorer 6 and 7 the text next to the photos appear in a wrong way and t photos are aligned wrongly.whats the problem?

here are some screen shots as it appears in each browser.
img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firefoxct1.jpg
img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ie7dw1.jpg
img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=operanj8.jpg
img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5ee5190c1a7b8a543b4e783zx0.png

Here is the code of the webpage

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Pathology





*Department of Pathology*



Quick links: content, navigation, search.






*Navigation*


Home
History
Staff

Research
Publications
Services
Training 










*Academic Staff members*










Prof.M.V.C de Silva
Head, Professor of Pathology
(MBBS, Dip.Path, MD Histopathology)










Prof.P.Angunawela
Professor in Pathology
(MBBS,Dip.Path,MD Histopathology,FRCPA,FRCPath(UK))MIAC)










Prof.M.D.S.Lokuhetty
Associate Professor in Pathology
(MBBS,Dip.Path,MD Histopathology)










Dr.Niranthi Perera
Senior Lecturer
(MBBS,Dip.Path,MD Histopathology)










Dr.Lallindra Gooneratne
Lecturer
(MBBS,Dip.Path,MD(Haem),MRCPath(UK))










Dr.A.A.H.Priyani
Probationary Lecturer
(MBBS,Dip.Path,MD Histopathology)





*Non Academic Staff members*


*Mrs.H.G.S.R Nanayakkara*
Staff Assistant

*Mrs.B.N.S Karunarathne*
Staff Assistant

*Mrs.R.L.C Hemamali*
Staff Technical Officer - Grade I

*Mrs.Y.W Jayasekera*
Staff Technical Officer - Grade I

*Mrs.H.A.Y Shirani*
Staff Technical Officer - Grade I

*Mrs.G.K Wijesinghe*
Staff Technical Officer - Grade II

*Mrs.K.T.K Perera*
Technical Officer Grade - I

*Mr.B.D.M.U Kularathne*
Technical Officer Grade - II

*Mr.O.M Prabth Chaminda*
Technical Officer Grade - II













*Links*


UOC
UCFM
Home

*Pathology Department
(since 1941)*










*Pathology Museum*


Vast number of pathology specimens....

Specimen catalogue & descriptive cards for easy access....

*Virtual learning*










*Way towards future...,*







Back on top ^

created by Webdesign 

� Department of Pathology,Faculty of Medicine,Colombo.




Please help me to fix the problem.
Thank you!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You could try floating the thumbnails left, like this:



> *Academic Staff members*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stuff in bold above is the "new" stuff. 

See what that does.

Peace...


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

The second and fourth images don't load for me...


----------



## WarriorTurk (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi people
Where can i download , script of http://pathology.50webs.com/staff.html website


----------

